# Alphacool HF 14 - neuer CPU-Wasserkühler



## Digger (22. Februar 2009)

*Alphacool HF 14 - neuer CPU-Wasserkühler*

Alphacool liefert ab Montag die neue HF14-Serie aus.

Die Kühler sind kompatibel zu allen Intel-Sockeln. Demnächst kommen entsprechende AMD-Derivate.

Optisch sind die beiden Modelle eher ausgefallen mit ihrer roten bzw. goldenen Farbe.

--> Alphacool <--


"Livingstone" für 59,95€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Yellowstone" für 74,95€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider gibts es noch keine weiteren Infos zum Innenaufbau, aber der Kühler soll für i7-CPU's optmiert sein.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alphacool HF 14 - neuer CPU-Wasserkühler*

Der "Livingstone" schaut sehr edel aus der "Yellowstone" eher ok, das gold passt nicht so gut zum rot denke da an schwarz oder silber

Finde schön, das die auch für die neuen Sockel sind, nicht nur für 775 oder 1366
Gesamtpacket stimmt


----------



## Digger (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alphacool HF 14 - neuer CPU-Wasserkühler*

also vom design gefallen mir beide  is halt mal was anderes.

aber in erster linie bin ich mal gespannt wie INNEN aussieht.


----------



## DanielX (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alphacool HF 14 - neuer CPU-Wasserkühler*

@Digger

Richtig auf die inneren Werte kommst an. 

Aber rein optisch machen die schon was her.

MfG DanielX


----------



## push@max (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alphacool HF 14 - neuer CPU-Wasserkühler*

Rot mit Gold geht mal gar nicht  (finde ich)

Da würde ich ganz klar die ganz goldene Version bevorzugen.


----------



## Digger (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alphacool HF 14 - neuer CPU-Wasserkühler*

ich glaub aber, wenn man den kupfernen deckel vernickeln lassen sollte sieht die kombo ganz heiß aus


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alphacool HF 14 - neuer CPU-Wasserkühler*

Zumindest gibt es jetzt für Mips einen neuen Kühler welchen man mit den klassischen Mobo-Kühlern anbieten kann.
Der Zern PQ+ ist ja doch schon etwas älter.

Was die Kühlleistung an geht darf man gespannt bleiben. Die Beschreibung hört sich ja erst ein mal "nur" nach einer massiven Version des bekannten X2 Highflow an.


----------



## xTc (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alphacool HF 14 - neuer CPU-Wasserkühler*

Der rot/goldene gefällt mir recht gut. Ich hätte den aber lieber in rot/schwarz. 


Gruß


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alphacool HF 14 - neuer CPU-Wasserkühler*

Das ding sieht richtig gut aus besonders in Rot. Da will ich mal ein Test sehen ob das CPU-Kühlung genau so gut ist wie die aussieht.


----------



## Alphacool Info (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alphacool HF 14 - neuer CPU-Wasserkühler*

Hi @ All,

der Livingstone ist im Prinzip der gleiche Kühler wie der X2+ Highflow, nur das die Halterung an der Düsenplatte ist.

Der Yellowstióne ist ein komplett anderer Kühler, der auf die Cores optimiert ist. 

Wir haben Interne Tests durch geführt, die ich aber hier nicht veröffentlichen möchte.

Wir werden den Yellowstone natürlich testen lassen.

Ein User test wäre natürlich auch interresant

Gruss,

Kaner


----------



## Digger (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alphacool HF 14 - neuer CPU-Wasserkühler*

na da bin ich mal gespant, aber leider hab ich nur einen C2*Duo* also bin ich für einen lesertest aus dem rennen  

also is der livingstoen im prinzip ein facelift  aber dafür sehr schön, ich find diese "überspann"-klammer-halterung ganz schön hässlig.


btw herzlich willkommen herr alphacool


----------



## Alphacool Info (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alphacool HF 14 - neuer CPU-Wasserkühler*

Facelifting ohne Botox-Spritzen , weill viele die Halterung nicht gut fanden wurde der Kühler gepimpt .

P.S. Vielen Dank fürs Wilkommen.

Kaner


----------



## xTc (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alphacool HF 14 - neuer CPU-Wasserkühler*

@ Kaner:

Werdet Ihr den "Yellowstone" auch mit schwarzer "Kappe" herstellen? Ich schwarz/rot säh der Kühler echt mega edel aus. 


Gruß


----------



## Alphacool Info (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alphacool HF 14 - neuer CPU-Wasserkühler*

Haben uns da die Möglichkeiten offen gehalten und wollten sowieso eine Umfrage starten für die kommenden Farben, du bist halt zu schnell .

Kaner


----------



## Wassercpu (28. März 2009)

*AW: Alphacool HF 14 - neuer CPU-Wasserkühler*



Alphacool Info schrieb:


> Haben uns da die Möglichkeiten offen gehalten und wollten sowieso eine Umfrage starten für die kommenden Farben, du bist halt zu schnell .
> 
> Kaner



Schick mir den Yellostone ich mach nen User test..-) hab nen Xt di zum Vergleich wenn gewunscht...

Mich intressiert der schon sehr ..bei interesse  Pm...

Grüsse


----------

